# Budget car damage / Viking client services



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

So this is weird. I got a call from a place called Viking client services tell me the rental car I used this past summer in California was returned with $900 in damage to the grill. They emailed me a copy of what appears to be the rental agreement and photos of the car (I think... but it was 6 months ago!). Anyway, the photos of the car look perfect so I don't know what they're going on about.

I remember someone else posting on here about something like this. I'm pretty much of the mind to tell them to screw. Six months is WAY too late even if it was legit (and it's not). Plus I don't exactly need credit - although I have a spotless history. I don't plan on buying a house any time soon and I'll probably buy my next car in cash if at all.

Thoughts?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

none said:


> So this is weird. I got a call from a place called Viking client services tell me the rental car I used this past summer in California was returned with $900 in damage to the grill. They emailed me a copy of what appears to be the rental agreement and photos of the car (I think... but it was 6 months ago!). Anyway, the photos of the car look perfect so I don't know what they're going on about.
> 
> I remember someone else posting on here about something like this. I'm pretty much of the mind to tell them to screw. Six months is WAY too late even if it was legit (and it's not). Plus I don't exactly need credit - although I have a spotless history. I don't plan on buying a house any time soon and I'll probably buy my next car in cash if at all.
> 
> Thoughts?


Did you do a circle check on the vehicle before you handed in the keys to the rental agent? 

Also was the car return to an unattended car rental parking lot, where some other driver could have backed into the front grill of your rental car after you had parked it and returned inside to hand in the keys and sign the agreement.

Lastly, did you pay for the loss damage/collision damage waiver or refused it by initialling the box?

Lots of complaints about Budget and their damage scams. Why do people still rent from these scam artists?



> Got rental car at Portland, OR airport. Was handed the keys and told what parking spot to get the car. There was no attendant around to walk to vehicle for damage and *as we drove away we noticed a crack in the windshield. *We assumed they knew about this. Upon return of the car, there was an attendant who pointed out that we cracked the windshield. My husband explained that it was there when we picked up the car
> 
> 
> > and filled out a form to state that. We then received a bill saying that we were responsible for $184 to replace the windshield
> ...





> *Beware and do not rent from this company*. *These sleazebags are trying to charge me $272 for a bald tire that blew out*. Roadside service said this and one other tire was disintegrating and unsafe to drive on. Budget is actually holding me responsible for this wear and tear item caused by their irresponsible maintenance of the vehicle. They expect me to pay for an existing item that occurred over thousands of miles which I did not cause. My bank is reversing the charges and said Budget has no right to charge me. Budget states they will continue to aggressively pursue collection on it. It is interesting to note that *Budget Rent A Car has an F rating with the BBB*, and this rating is reflective of worldwide corporate owned rental locations.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Google "viking clients services car rental", there are several listings of complaints. Apparently they are a collection agency working for the car rental co. I haven't spent the time to read and see if you can just blow them off or not.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

You can ignore it or tell them to get lost, but they probably still have your credit card #.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

bass player said:


> You can ignore it or tell them to get lost, but they probably still have your credit card #.


Joles on them. That credit card number is not longer valid.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

carverman said:


> Did you do a circle check on the vehicle before you handed in the keys to the rental agent?
> 
> Also was the car return to an unattended car rental parking lot, where some other driver could have backed into the front grill of your rental car after you had parked it and returned inside to hand in the keys and sign the agreement.
> 
> ...


Well I got it through costco and I rent cars weekly and this is the first issue of this. Yes, I did a walk around and I would have noticed the damage they are claiming.

I'm pretty sure I can blow them off. Unfortunately, I stupidly gave them my mailing address. That was dumb. Anyway, we'll see.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

none said:


> Joles on them. That credit card number is not longer valid.


Perfect 

Someone once told me..."If you ever get in an accident with a rental car, the first thing you should do is cancel the credit card you used on the rental.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

bass player said:


> You can ignore it or tell them to get lost, but they probably still have your credit card #.


That's the problem..if his card was still active, they can put in a late charge against it. However if that charge 
had gone to dispute with the CC bank, he may have had a way out.

But he would have to prove in the followup investigation by the CC bank, that the car he rented was not damaged in anyway when he returned it. 

That would involve taking some cell phone pictures of the front, back and both sides of the car as evidence in case of a dispute in the future that the car was dropped off the same way it was rented. 

If there was damage already, the rental agency should have provided a form attached to the rental agreement, indicating that there was some damage and where on the vehicle. 

You should never drive off without an inspection first and notifying the rental agency of any existing damage..
otherwise they can blame it on you rather than someone else who may have driven the car afterwards or
someone backing into it while parking their rental vehicle..if the cars are self parked. 

With cellphones these days equipped with cameras, it should be easy to do.
Then save those on your computer, print off the 4 pictures and file those with the rental agreement in case they come after you later claiming damages. You have evidence to supply your credit card dispute team that
the vehicle was not damaged when you returned it.


----------

